

The Last True Hermit - archagon
http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201409/the-last-true-hermit

======
dang
It's a good article. But it has been posted here several times recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8205993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8205993).

